

Are You Ready for the Internet of Things? - DMBisson
http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netsysm/are-you-ready-for-the-internet-of-things.html?dni=103173401&rni=94281755
Strategic marketing manager Rob Marson identifies how network administrators can prepare for a world of interconnected smart devices.
======
ale7714
I'm a computer engineer and I have so many mixed feelings about this. I know
is not logical... I just don't feel that in a long term is something is
actually going to help as humans...

